# Definición de "Bazooka"



## tecnicdeso (Ago 29, 2007)

En algunos posts he leido esta palabra, que tengo entendido es un lanzamisiles americano. Algunos lo utilizan para definir los altavoces en forma de tubo, pero ¿por que?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

¿ Sera por que te vuela la cabeza ?

¿ Tal vez sea por la forma cilindrica alargada ?

Cuantas dudas.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 29, 2007)

SEra como todo un nombre comercialmente llamativo
como en ese rubro a los amp de audio lo llaman "potencias"


----------



## Arenas17 (Ago 29, 2007)

yo tambien estoy buscando la definicion,ya busque en la red pero no e encontrado nada ,a ver si alguien tiene la definicion.

saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 30, 2007)

Analizandolo un poco , debe ser por la forma y porque el 'golpe' sale por el frente. No creo que en internet haya una definicion a eso, es como dice capitanp de las 'potencias', son simples dichos de la gente.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 1, 2007)

Puede ser por una marca?

http://www.sasbazooka.com/productAutoAmplifiedBTsBT.asp


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 2, 2007)

No creo que esa empresa se este beneficiando de todos los negocios que venden 'bazookas'


----------



## kaprixoso (Sep 3, 2007)

Tal vez ellos fueron los primeros en comercializarlas en grande, y quedaron por su nombre...
Hay muchas otras cosas que quedan por el nombre del fabricante y no por el nombre del producto en si...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 14, 2007)

Sencillamente creia que era un subwoofer.


Bazooka suena ridiculo... Saludos.


----------



## José Ignacio (Oct 2, 2007)

La verdad la palabra bazooka viene de los años 30 cuando en estados unidos un hombre llamdo "Bazooka Joe", inventoun instrumento musical de viento, que se parecia mucho a un lanzamisiles, entonces en una de las gerras mundiales se inventaron el lanzamisiesl y como se parecia mucho a este instrumento musical le llamaron al lanzamisiles "Bazooka".
Bueno esta información la saque de un programa de tv llamado "MAIL CALL" de el canal "THE HISTORY CHANE".


----------



## SurFeRu (Oct 2, 2007)

pues algo es cierto de los ke nos comenta kaprixoso si se refieren al cajon acustico comunmente llamado bazooka. esta es una empresa de audio automotriz ke se dedica en algunos de sus casos en construir su famoso cajon en forma de cilindro llamado bazooka por su forma de construccion. se basa mas ke nada en el espacio interno ke no es en forma de cubo ke en algunos casos es lo mas comun si kieres meter un woofer, sino ke estos simplemente son cilindricos para ahorrar espacio y tienen la misma funcion ke un bafle o cajon ke es cubico. y como todo tambien existen copias de estos en madera ke funcionan para todos los tipos de subwoofers, solo es cuestion de si te gustan o no, su diseño de cilindro, su sonido es casi identico alos demas, saludos


----------



## Danielv (Oct 13, 2007)

En realidad es un nombre simple que se le da a este tipo de bafles por su forma. Aunque su definicion no tiene nada que ver con el sonido sino con la forma y es simplemente porque se parece medianamente a un lanza cohetes el cual se llama bazooka que era un antitanques de la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## neutro (Sep 22, 2019)

Alguien tiene un plano de cómo construir estos tipos de cajones bazooka ?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2019)

Aquí en España bazooka era un chicle de los años 70. Era alargado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 23, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Aquí en España bazooka era un chicle de los años 70. Era alargado.



En argentina tambien, pero eran cuadrados con figuritas coleccionables



neutro dijo:


> Alguien tiene un plano de cómo construir estos tipos de cajones bazooka ?



Con madera mojada, ir dando la forma cilindrica.
Luego haces la tapa trasera con un tubo de sintonia, y adelante lo mismo, pero con un agujero del tamaño del parlante.

Calculos? No creo que necesiten, no lo escuche, pero seguro suenan mal.

Prefiero una caja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2019)

Pero hacen BUM - BUM - BUM  !


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Por lo que leo, bazooca recibió el instrumento musical inventado por Bob Burns (justo el de la foto), y durante la 2GM, el ejercito estadounidense apodo así al lanzacohetes portatil dado el parecido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2019)

Esto es una "bazooka":

El sonido.....bue...es un subwoofer...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto es una "bazooka":
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182489
> El sonido.....bue...es un subwoofer...



Es lógico, se le llama bazooka por ser un parlantes tipo tubo XD.
O se le podría poner chimenea de estufa también, como algunos otros le apodaron a los lanzacohetes 

Leyendo sobre el origen, claro, el nombre parte por ser de tubo.
Una noche practicando en la trastienda de una fontanería llamada _Hayman's_ cogió un trozo de tubo de gas y sopló en él, creando un sonido inusual. Con algunas modificaciones, esto se convirtió en el instrumento llamado _Bazooka_. Burns estudió Ingeniería civil.


Scooter dijo:


> Aquí en España bazooka era un chicle de los años 70. Era alargado.



El chicle se debía al personaje llamado Bazooka Joe, surgido en 1947 . Que hoy en día esta un tanto sepultado, aunque claro, en la época que surgió, la boga del marketing era que las mascotas daban un gran empuje a la venta y promoción de tal o cual producto, cosa que en parte sigue, pero no tanto como antes


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2019)

. . . Se me despegará alguna corona  . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2019)

Hola a todos , hay tanbien las Antenas Bazooka" , veer en : Antena Bazooka - Google Search 
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## danimallen5 (Sep 23, 2019)

Mi cuñado tenia una de estas hace años y sonaba.. buff se me caia la baba... buenos ratos he pasado en su coche escuchando musica..


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Y bueno, esta claro que es un instrumento musical, como un lanzacohetes y incluso parlantes, antenas, etc (todo ellos por los tubos), y hasta marcas que no tienen tubo alguno XD (como dando a entender que son marcas potentes  ).


----------



## neutro (Sep 28, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En argentina tambien, pero eran cuadrados con figuritas coleccionables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Échale un vistaso a este vídeo. Usa audífonos de buena calidad.  Es el diseño que quiero construir.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 7, 2019)

Recuerdo que habían unas tiras cómicas en esos chicles... con un personaje con parche en el ojo izquierdo...



Fogonazo dijo:


>


----------



## Zet@ (Oct 15, 2019)

Recuerdo tambien que venia un albun para coleccionar los stiker que venian con los chicles. Y si lo completabas, lo enviabas a cierta direccion y participabas de un sorteo con muchos premios, etc. Y hasta chicles de por vida.
Y mucho antes venian stiker que te pegabas a la piel y te dejaba un tatuaje temporal, que cuando lo querias presumir, ya no estaba.


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 18, 2019)

neutro dijo:


> Alguien tiene un plano de cómo construir estos tipos de cajones bazooka ?


Buenas noches al foro.
Este tipo de cajones tienen cierto renombre aquí en  México, por supuesto hablando de la marca original, (*Bazooka Bass Tubes®*) de hecho yo cuento con el modelo de 8" a 100W y suena excelente, lo compre hace varios años y hasta el día de hoy, nunca lo he abierto.  El cajón esta diseñado para maximizar las frecuencias bajas, el modelo que tengo es amplificado, el amplificador lo lleva interno, así que no es visible.

Mañana subo fotos de los detalles de construcción y fotos del interior, no creo que sea fácil replicar el cajón, ya que esta hecho de fibra de vidrio bastante gruesa y el diseño curvado lo hacen difícil de replicarlo, y supongo que el parlante y el amplificador están diseñados para este cajón en especial.

He visto copias que se asemejan al diseño pero nunca he escuchado como suenan, ya que venden solo el cajón y les ponen cualquier tipo de parlante y obviamente el cajón no esta calculado para todo tipo de parlantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2019)

Reflector de bajos con el tubo de sintonía por afuera


----------

